# kings in the bay...



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

He guys, Ive done a lot of slow trolling and live baiting for kings in the gulf, do you use the same method for bay fishing for these things or is it better to anchor up and toss out instead?

thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Both.

If you are trolling and see some balloons or a chum slick, try to pass right by them multiple times. That will make everybody happy and you might meet some nice people at the ramp.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Both.
> 
> If you are trolling and see some balloons or a chum slick, try to pass right by them multiple times. That will make everybody happy and you might meet some nice people at the ramp.


^^^ this is some okay info, but if you want the golden ticket for catching kings pull up beside the guy chumming ask him how its going, what there biting on and so forth. While this convo is going on you should be in neutral and start drifting away from them in there chum slick. Once 25-30 ft behind them drop anchor and have at it! :thumbup: and dont be scared to yell at the boat ahead of you to keep the chum going if there slick is getting weak!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just be careful of that lead poisoning in the slick....don't wanna get sick!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's some of the best fishing advise I've ever heard. You guys must be pros. Thanks for the useful info.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Your welcome, but in all seriousness DO Not get in some one else chum slick. but i do prefer to anchor and chum them up and use lilve menhaden or mullet under a balloon. use wire leader and be sure to have a stinger hook. The bigger the bait the better in my opinion. popular areas are the 3MB in front of the port and base. hope this helps.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It's best if everyone is anchored up to just get in line and anchor just give enough room that if you get a bigger fish that runs your fish isn't lost because you were anchored to close . To me trolling the navy base down to the coast guard station and back usually produces. Baits are anything live in my opinion . If I told u what we catch our biggest kings on you'd laugh !!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

recess said:


> It's best if everyone is anchored up to just get in line and anchor just give enough room that if you get a bigger fish that runs your fish isn't lost because you were anchored to close . To me trolling the navy base down to the coast guard station and back usually produces. Baits are anything live in my opinion . If I told u what we catch our biggest kings on you'd laugh !!


Please make me laugh


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Please make me laugh


Yeah....me too!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna guess white trout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Please make me laugh


I'll say without saying . But cobia love them !! Just trim the fins and makes for easier handeling .


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

recess said:


> I'll say without saying . But cobia love them !! Just trim the fins and makes for easier handeling .


I'm not that smart.


----------



## Skivintage (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok, so if I understand correctly, I can set up a slow troll pattern and run from 3MB to the Coast Guard station. Drag some live bait and there may be a good chance I can pick up some Kings.

or

I can get a good chum slick going at 3MB and send out some live bait under a balloon and possibly pick up a few Kings.

Is this just a winter thing or year around?

Am I understanding correctly? Please excuse my ignorance, I have been fishing the East Coast of Florida out of Port Canaveral for 17 years before coming to Gulf Breeze. We fished the beach in the fall. We fished Kings off shore in 100 feet of water in the spring and summer. I never thought I would be trolling in the bay!

Thanks for helping a Gulf Coast Rookie.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Skivintage said:


> Ok, so if I understand correctly, I can set up a slow troll pattern and run from 3MB to the Coast Guard station. Drag some live bait and there may be a good chance I can pick up some Kings.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 yes this time of year the kings move into the bay! I have had better luck with the second option! the first is def. easier in my mind and less work. good luck


----------



## Skivintage (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

